# 2012 Jackson Cuda 14'3"



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a chance to pick this Kayak up for 800 bucks my question is is it worth it?

I say yes but I would like a couple other opinions please.

Thanks
Jmpmstr1998

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you think its worth it that's all that matters. I have the 12 and I love it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes. Its a big one but finding jacksons used is not easy. Does it come with any acessories?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Holy crap, yes it is worth it! You need to snag that thing before somebody else does! As long as its not all banged up and doesnt have any major issues, I would jump on it. I just bought one for $1000 very gently used. But at $800 I would bite on it.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

14' 3" is pretty darn big. It would make a good lake Erie boat but would suck on small flowing water. 

It's probably pretty darn heavy too. Don't buy on a good deal, buy what will work best for your needs. It will be worth it in the long run.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> 14' 3" is pretty darn big. It would make a good lake Erie boat but would suck on small flowing water.
> 
> It's probably pretty darn heavy too. Don't buy on a good deal, buy what will work best for your needs. It will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's why you buy a used river boat with your extra $650 you didn't pay retail for  lol

But, yeah my Cuda 14 is a freaking big heavy beast. You had better have 2 people going if you plan on hauling it anywhere but right on the ramp.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> 14' 3" is pretty darn big. It would make a good lake Erie boat but would suck on small flowing water.
> 
> It's probably pretty darn heavy too. Don't buy on a good deal, buy what will work best for your needs. It will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a big water boat but to date it was my favorite kayak I've ever owned. I fish a lot of lakes though. Not a river boat but an awesome lake and big water boat! Weighs 74lbs without the seat in it so it is definitely manageable. If it's in good shape $800 is a great price!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I think Sean is right though. If you want it for rivers...no way. The 12 is a bit more manageable for rivers and a more all around boat. For me personally, the 14 is great as I'll be on big water a lot and have to travel to get places. Its super fast for a kayak since it is so long. Its one of the longest fishing kayaks available. Like I said, after I bought the Cuda 14, I was like "crap, now I need a river boat too" since about 1/3 of my fishing is from rivers. So, I had to go out and buy a Coosa as a compliment to the Cuda 14. So if you don't plan on buying another river boat (that is if you fish rivers) then, you might consider looking elsewhere. If you're a lake guy, pull the trigger on it ASAP.


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

Sean has a great point. What type of water do you normally fish?


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

I picked up the 12 since i could only get 1 boat. 2013 model 12.5 ft is a tank in itself


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> It's a big water boat but to date it was my favorite kayak I've ever owned.


Yup, until you get your Big Rig  lol


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a trophy 126 for smaller water. I like the option to stand also.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just sold my Trophy 126 for rivers. It was a great river boat. So you are certainly covered. That was a stable boat in and of itself, but man it was slow. You will really like the Cuda 14 for its speed. It is not the most stable boat. The coosa is a river boat but is more stand-able from the jackson line, as is the big rig. But you will be able to stand in the Cuda 14 still. In my opinion, having owned both boats, you should buy the 14 and keep your trophy as well.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

My 126 is a sit inside. Hopefully picking it up tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

good luck with it


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I could easily stand and cast I'm my old cuda. There are better standing options and that's the only reason I sold it. As far as speed, storage, tracking, general stability, I really liked it. Sold that one to get my coosa and big rig this year. The fact that it is 14'3", not an issue as far as lake goes...makes for a quicker boat and it is low profile and not as affected by the wind as some other boats I've had. I like the storage in the center console for my battery box and some Plano boxes (get the center hatch insert if it doesn't come with it). Also I used the rod stagers constantly!


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

Did u get it imp??


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

RatherbFishing2Day said:


> Did u get it imp??


If he did, we'd better see some pictures!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

That is baddassed boat! Better get it before me!

And a damn good price for it!

But its only good for big waters so it it be PITA on small waters and small rivers tho.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> Holy crap, yes it is worth it! You need to snag that thing before somebody else does! As long as its not all banged up and doesnt have any major issues, I would jump on it. I just bought one for $1000 very gently used. But at $800 I would bite on it.


Grab your checkbook and get that 'Cuda! If it's in good shape you could probably turn it around and make $200 on it.

Now, it is designed to be a big water boat but I'd be careful before I said it would be a PIA in small waters. I regularly take my 14'4" 'Cuda up Anderson Branch and The Caesar Creek and have no problems, even in the early spring when the water is down and those two creeks are moving. I'm not doing rapids, but I am negotiating lay downs and stump fields and I'm OK with it. It won't pivot like a river yak but that's not a feature I need.

With the scuppers in it has a very low draft, I was told they give it an additional 2" of lift.

Even if you wanted a real river yak like a Coosa, I'd snap the 'Cuda up just to resell it.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pita???

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Pita???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pain in the ***


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Picking it up tomorrow. All accessories included as well as a top of the line paddle and a scupper mount fish finder arm and rudder system.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Picking it up tomorrow. All accessories included as well as a top of the line paddle and a scupper mount fish finder arm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dang man! Post up some pics after you pick it up!


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done. Its a great buy with paddle included. Post some pics!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

What a steal, the rudder is a $200 accessory and a really good paddle is $150+. Great find!

New with those accessories you are looking at $1,600.00. If you decide it doesn't fit your style you can make money reselling it.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Was supposed to go pick it up today but the wheel bearing on my truck went out about 6 o'clock last night. Called the guy I will pick it up next Saturday. Just finished putting in the new wheel bearings.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

If its too good......


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

RatherbFishing2Day said:


> If its too good......


Don't worry, he can take his bicycle and then drag it on a cart on the way home. You had better hurry up on that deal man!


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree with Northern1, hopefully the seller is honest and willing to wait. Most people these days will take cash of someone comes along.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I need help choosing a fishfinder to shoot through the hull. I'm thinking of a Lowrance elite 4 X or just the plain Lowrance 4 X. Does anyone have one of these? Are you satisfied with it are you shooting to the hull or is it mounted to the outside of your kayak? Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> I need help choosing a fishfinder to shoot through the hull. I'm thinking of a Lowrance elite 4 X or just the plain Lowrance 4 X. Does anyone have one of these? Are you satisfied with it are you shooting to the hull or is it mounted to the outside of your kayak? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have shot thru the hull on my cheap fish finders with no issue. If you're going to invest in a nicer unit like a Lowrance Elite 4 or 5, you're going to want to get either a scupper mount or a RAM arm transducer mount. Either works depending on your preference. Lowrance literally says it "degrades performance" to shoot their DSI units thru hull. I use the RAM arm mount fyi and I have a Cuda 14


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks northern I just looked it up it'll be well worth the 50.00

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you use the RAM mount with the Scotty ball?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

On the 2013-2014 Cuda there is a spot that is threaded on each side of the front of the center console. For that you can throw on a 1" ram tough ball and clamp the ram transducer arm on that. However the 2012 does not have those tapped and threaded spots so you have to decide how you are gonna wanna rig that all up. You may just have to install a 1" ram ball base in that spot which is no big deal. Might even install one on each side in the same location so you can throw a rod holder, fish finder, or whatever on the opposite side of the transducer arm.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakin for bass is right. Although I would not use a 1'' for a rod holder. I like that 1.5'' for my FF and my rod holders. Its all personal preference though. I just prefer overkill


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Do you use the RAM mount with the Scotty ball?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, you have to use just the ram mount with that transducer arm. Something like this works great for your situation. They also make a diamond shaped base that would probably work better for the cuda.

http://www.westmarine.com/ram-mounts--ram-universal-ball-mounts--P003_092_011_510


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

You're right...1.5" for the holders and ff. 1" for the transducer


----------

